# maf sensor



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

is there a way of cleaning the maf without screwing it up? and is it worth it to delete the screen?
thanks


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Remove the MAF, spray the veins with carb cleaner. Just enough till the you can see the thin, silver of the vein. Removing the screen is an arguable debate. I have had mine removed since I ported/polished the case, but I have seen some with debris on the screen, that otherwise would have hit the veins.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey thanks. thats what i did but, now a slight stumble in my idle. do you think it through the tune out of sink a bit? i have a predator. thankls Ralph


----------

